# New Proto Type Texas Flashlight



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I need one of these!

_http://videos2view.net/texas-light.htm#.TpjYMP3QiMM.aolmail_


----------



## ccather (Aug 3, 2010)

They sure put a lot of thought into a product they are not planning to produce.


----------



## Wahoo16 (Mar 10, 2012)

Didn't Red Jacket start making a similar model to market? It seems like I remember them building a prototype and saying they were adding it to their line...


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

thats been on the net for a few years...


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Would that be a Class III weapon?


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

skullworks said:


> Would that be a Class III weapon?


I would think so. nice flashlight :thumbup:


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

skullworks said:


> Would that be a Class III weapon?


SBR.

It's just a modern adaptation of Stoner's failed Ares FMG.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Hahaha, could you imagine. Your out walking your dog and somebody pulled a knife and you unfolded that!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That thing is awesome


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Thats badass I want one!


----------

